# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Как запустить Opera Mini на компьютере

## SDA

Мобильный браузер Opera Mini, о котором мы неоднократно рассказывали в рубрике ProDigi, можно установить на компьютер и использовать в качестве инструмента для эффективного веб-сёрфинга в условиях строжайшей экономии сетевого трафика1.

Способ первый http://www.computerra.ru/gid/rtfm/browser/364002/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## reader89

Способ 2:
Эмулятор позволяющий запускать Java-приложения на вашем ПК на весь экран, в том числе с доступом в сеть, такие как Opera-mini.
Opera mini на компьютере пригодится людям у которых интернет только на телефоне, но для удобства заходят с компьютера через телефон что само собой дорого!!! Поскольку Opera mini расчитана на экономию интернет траффика, такое решение проблемы поможет многим пользователям дорогого интернета.(вес странички которая на скрине всего 65 кб). 
Версия 2.0.2, с Resizable device в комплекте. Чтобы приложения открывались на весь экран Вам достаточно выбрать Options - Select device - Add..., далее указать путь к девайсу, к примеру :\Program Files\opera java\microemulator-2.0.2\devices и выбрать microemu-device-eeepc.zip, затем кликаем set as default.
Для его работы, на вашем ПК должна быть установлена ява-машина. Посмотреть есть ли она или нет можно в "панели управления" вы должны увидеть значек с надписью "java"
Распаковываем файлы из архива в любую, удобную для вас директорию. Чтобы запустить какое нить приложение нужно иметь для него *.jad файл. скопировать его вместе с програмой в папку \microemulator-2.0.2\apps и желательно проверить чтобы в *.jad файле в строчке "MIDlet-Jar-URL:" написано было имя файла *.jar (открыть с помощью блокнота) а не адрес файла в интернете (пример: MIDlet-Jar-URL: opera-mini-4.1.10781-advanced-int.jar) и создать для него *.bat файл в папке куда распоковали эмулятор. Это файл для запуска приложения, он должен иметь следущее: 

cd microemulator-2.0.2
start javaw.exe -jar microemulator.jar apps\opera-mini-4.2.13057-advanced-ru.jad 

где "opera-mini-4.2.13057-advanced-ru.jad" это имя *.jad файла. Создаем текстовый файл, печатем там необходимые строчки, сохраняем, переименовываем с заменой расширения на *.bat (пример: Opera Mini 4.bat) и запускаем двойным кликом.
В архиве есть несколько приложений:
icq_MIP_2.0_beta5
Morange 3.4.0
Opera Mini 1.00
Opera Mini 2,00
Opera Mini 4
На примере них можно легко разобраться и добавить свое. Так же по желанию можно вывести ярлык *.bat файла на ребочий стол.

скачать microemulator-2.0.2 (2.8 мб)

скачать Java Runtime Environment (JRE) (15.2 мб)

----------

